# Work in Chicago western burbs....



## Mr.Mike (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there anyone looking for plow drivers this season? I know the season has already started, but the company I was supposed to work for has not called me out yet, and no one returns my phone calls. I am getting eager to get out and plow. I have about 12 years of experience in snow and ice control. This is the first year I'm not running my own truck. I live in Du page county and I am available 24/7. Thanks. -Mike 630-918-8270 :bluebounc


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I left you a voice mail CALL ME!!!! 

Ron G. 
630 675-2939


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Let me just pop this thread....

I'm in West Chicago, IL ( next to St. Charles ) and I was looking to pick up some extra hours at the beginning of a storm. Currently I sub out of the Wheaton area but, usually we go out after a trigger which is typically clean up time. Prior I usually have many hours available.

I'm into my tenth season plowing, clean record and very efficient. Sites included town homes, retail lot's, commercial buildings, office complexes, churches, etc. I have a NBS Chevy 2500HD with 8.5 MVP decked out with all the lights. If you could use me for some hours PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Scott,

I am not looking for any subs but thanks for the offer. If you like I would pass on your number to a guy I know that is always looking for guys (that know what they are doing) for hours here and there during a storm. 

I should add. Even though I did speak with Mr. Mike and he stated he was interested in the job other then the 1 phone conversation where he told me he was a very dependable guy looking for a small company where he would not get lost in the mix. He has NEVER returned a call since then. Why post something stating you are looking for a job and then stated you want the job as offered and then go ghost????

I have found a driver and even have a back up as once the word got out I had several calls as people that know me know what kind of operation I run and know they get paid for the work they do. 

So Mr. Mike a simple phone call in return to the several voice mails left for you would have gone a long way. But waht should you really expect from the internet. 

Ron G.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Thanks Ron. I appreciate the hand-off. 

( I had popped into your thread since I knew you were local and I use to live in South Elgin. Sorry to hear the other guy went silent on you ).

-scott


----------

